# What twin pregnancy symptoms did you experience early on?



## babylyman

How did you begin suspecting that you were having twins? How far along were you when you began feeling those? Did you have extreme morning sickness? Extreme hunger? Did you gain weight quickly? Did you test positive before your period was due? Did you feel extremely tired? Did you experience a miscarriage before the pregnancy? How old were you when you got pregnant with your twins? How do you compare this pregnancy to your singleton pregnancies? Any input will be appreciated!


----------



## marymoomin

A mc before the pregnancy? Does that tend to result in twins?


----------



## cherrylips100

No symptoms whatsoever until 8 weeks, then just tiredness and no appetite. Didn't expect twins or ever suspect twins. Had a chemical the month before, but I wouldn't imagine this would contribute to it.


----------



## hmommy219

I distinctly remember feeling implantation pinching on both sides of my uterus....not kidding! I told my husband on the way to the ultrasound that I had a hunch. Also, I tested positive really early. Otherwise, I actually felt stronger and healthier this pregnancy than with my singleton but I was huge very early...couldn't hide my pregnancy at 12 weeks. :)


----------



## HappiestMom

smells...extreme fatigue...moodiness..all before I tested and got my BFP...my hubby actually told me omg your preggie because of how I was acting..I got my BFP at 8-9 DPO...and those symptoms were totally real and I had no idea it was twins at the time...so yep...def early symptoms lol


----------



## EBarnes13

I was already looking pregnant by 8 weeks, thought it was just bloating, but it wasn't! That's when I found out I was having twins. Pretty miserable morning sickness for the first almost half of the pregnancy, then non stop eating. I was hungry ALL the time. And Exhausted, emotional etc.


----------



## HappiestMom

oh and I had worse MS with my daughter than with the boys..with them it was more of food aversions...not a lot of actual pukey feeling except for in the car motion sickness


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had zero pregnancy symptoms through the first trimester. I wouldnt have known I was pregnant had I not had IVF.... It was opposite of my singletons which with both I had severe morning sickness, frequent urination, and was totally wiped out all the time.


----------



## ~Brandy~

marymoomin said:


> A mc before the pregnancy? Does that tend to result in twins?

I had a MC before my twins as well.


----------



## marymoomin

~Brandy~ said:


> marymoomin said:
> 
> 
> A mc before the pregnancy? Does that tend to result in twins?
> 
> I had a MC before my twins as well.Click to expand...

I didn't know that upped the odds. Interesting....


----------



## Mrs Mc

Before BFP, only symptom was tender, veiny boobs. After that, tired, headaches, nausea. Never been pregnant before but wouldnt say my symptoms were any different to any other pregnant woman.
Got my BFP, 4 days before my period was due.
Had absolutely no idea it was twins til 12 week scan.


----------



## babylyman

Thank you ladies so far these answers are very interesting! hope to hear about everyone else :)


----------



## SnowyFairest

I too had a m/c before our pregnancy with these two. I experienced shortness of breath very early, and morning sickness was very pronounced early on. I also had been jogging with my older kids at the beginning of my pregnancy, but had to quit early on because of shortness of breath and feeling dizzy.


----------



## Jac.

I had no suspicions or weird symptoms whatsoever. Gained the same amount of weight for a singleton pregnancy and had the same symptoms other than a bit more morning sickness, but still didn't suspect. I was extremely shocked to find out I was having twins at my 19 week anatomy scan.


----------



## zephyr

I too had a m/c before we got pregnant with our twins. It was the first cycle after that we conceieved and I knew it was twins even before we knew I was pregnant (before the pregnancy had been confirmed)
I had dreams about multiples and started seeing twins everywhere when I had never noticed them before. 
Symptoms started earlier also.


----------



## Ariannda

I had sore breasts and stronger sense of smell. I have had barely any M/S , nausea and at 16 weeks im certainly pregnant and wearing maternity pants but i have basically zero symptoms

i was on clomid, no MC, no symptoms, low HcG numbers etc. Nothing to indicate twins


----------



## fides

at 3wk5d the morning sickness hit along with hot flashes. i tested that afternoon and was shocked to get a BFP before AF was due, and w/o FMU. i just thought that was from being pregnant so often, though, and didn't suspect twins. 

m/s was also much, much worse - throwing up daily instead of every couple days, but i thought that might just mean team :pink: instead of :blue:

SPD hit super early too, at 14 weeks instead of 30+ weeks as in previous pregnancies, but again, i just thought that was from having repeat pregnancies in the past couple years


----------



## nesSAH

*Fides*, what is SPD?

I don't think I had any symptoms.
I've always gotten early BFPs.
However, my last two I had horrible ms....this time ms is not so bad.
Could be my body is used to it or could be :blue:? :D

My great uncles were twins (on my mom's side) but we don't know of any living twins in my side of the family... so we never thought in a million years I could be carrying two...


----------



## TTC First

I had never heard about all the m/c and twins moms. I had a m/c in January (singleton), then had and iui in May and I just found out I am 6 weeks with twins.

My pg that ended up in m/c I didn't really have very many symptoms. This time I am getting more pg symptoms, I just thought that it was because this was a healthy pregnancy. I can't say that I am getting anything extreme. I was a little shocked to see that I was getting nausea from about 3-4 weeks and others didn't get it for quite some time. My beta was only slightly higher than average, but higher than the month of my m/c.


----------



## hmommy219

I had a mc 3 months before conceiving our twins but I'm not sure there's a good correlation since we did IVF. 

My first early sign was pinching like ovulation pains on both sides. I also had heartburn/acid reflux. Otherwise, I felt healthy and strong (much better than I did with my singleton). I tested a day before af was due and got an immediate, dark line. Best moment ever! :)


----------



## TTC First

hmommy219, I conceived through IUI. The first IUI had about 7 follies and I got pg with 1, this IUI I had 3 follies and got pg with 2.


----------



## hmommy219

TTC First said:


> hmommy219, I conceived through IUI. The first IUI had about 7 follies and I got pg with 1, this IUI I had 3 follies and got pg with 2.

That's awesome!! :hugs:


----------



## TTC First

I noticed that your beta was 1001, I don't know when 13dp3dt is. Is that comparable to DPO?

I was 202 on 13dpo and 536 on 15dpo. I did my u/s at 5 weeks and they said that everything was fine but I was told the same thing last time so I am still worried.


----------



## hmommy219

TTC First said:


> I noticed that your beta was 1001, I don't know when 13dp3dt is. Is that comparable to DPO?
> 
> I was 202 on 13dpo and 536 on 15dpo. I did my u/s at 5 weeks and they said that everything was fine but I was told the same thing last time so I am still worried.

13dp3dt is the equivalent of 16dpo. :) mine was ridiculously high. Yours is great!! Betas don't mean much unless they're terribly low (ex: 15). My beta with my singleton was 96 at 16dpo. Keep your feet warm!! Chinese acupuncture claims that the feet are directly connected to the uterus so warm feet=warm uterin environment for embryos to thrive :)


----------



## TTC First

Good to know about the feet. It's been really hot here lately so keeping them warm is no issue.

I go for my second u/s Tuesday (6 weeks) so have my fingers crossed.

I just noticed you're 37 days to go. Wow, the finish line is fast approaching.


----------



## fides

nesSAH said:


> *Fides*, what is SPD?

sorry - SPD is symphysis pubis dysfunction - it's pain in the low pelvic region


----------



## MrsE33

This is my first pregnancy, and I'm having identical twins. I am 33 and we weren't trying to get pregnant. My initial symptoms were cramps like menstrual cramps, so I kept expecting my period. I had a positive test about 5 days after my missed period, but my doctor brought me in due to the cramping. I had a really high hcg with nothing on the u/s and they were prepping me for a miscarriage. (Turns out I just have a really long cycle, like 34 days.) 
When I came back a few weeks later at 6 weeks (by then i was experiencing serious nausea) there were two heartbeats!
I haven't gained a lot of weight since I've been so sick, but I'm now almost 15 weeks and still horribly nauseous. Hopefully it eases up soon.


----------



## skyesmom

warm feet! this is what my GP has suggested me as well, keep your feet warm!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

3 days of blazing OPKS at O time, BFP at 8DPO, 2-3 on digi indicator at 12dpo! <<< had me wondering if it was twins

Lots of cramping, nausea that was cured with dry food every hour and half/ 2 hours, fatigue and frequent peeing, but nothing out of the ordinary to what i see as a typical pregnancy i don't think, if anything better than some singleton pregnancies who are suffering terrible with MS and serious food aversions. <<< This had me thinking it wasn't because i felt pretty good lol x


----------



## happy02

Just read these posts. I know it's old. It didn't want to read and run! Last pregnancy I had a really heavy feeling down below, sort of like period pains but it must have just been stretching etc. didn't have this with the 1st. Had bad aches sometimes. Oh yes and had to eat nearly every hour to stop feeling sick. That was with a boy and a girl. 

I am pregnant again and go for my scan a week weds, would love it to b twins as my little girl didn't make it last time. Been reading all ur symptoms an thinkin 'tick, I have that' 'tick!' 'Tick! Tick! Tick!' Plus got the stretching goin on again.... Xx

Do u think having twins previously can increase chances of twins again?


----------



## Mamabean1

I have read on multiple sites that having carried twins previously increases your chances of conceiving twins again, so yes, I do believe your odds are up! :)

I am still waiting too... and going crazy!! I can't do anything until Wednesday when I see my mw, and will discuss what she said about having a 12 week quick scan (beginning of October). I'm sure she'll have a listen with the doppler to see if she can make out 2 heartbeats, I don't know if their dopplers are usually better than any of the ones we can order from various companies, I'm sure hers will be better than mine... although mine must be ok if I have been able to pick up at least one heartbeat since 8w4d! It's just so hard this early on to tell if I can hear an overlapping fast heartbeat. Maybe one is a couple of days behind in development or something, I don't know. Or maybe I still am delusional and there really is only 1 in there, lol.

I was just going through all these comments/replies too because I wanted to compare my symptoms to those here... It seems I have much in common with many of the others who have had twins or are currently carrying twins! I don't know if that makes me feel more or less crazy! lol




k4t1e2 said:


> Just read these posts. I know it's old. It didn't want to read and run! Last pregnancy I had a really heavy feeling down below, sort of like period pains but it must have just been stretching etc. didn't have this with the 1st. Had bad aches sometimes. Oh yes and had to eat nearly every hour to stop feeling sick. That was with a boy and a girl.
> 
> I am pregnant again and go for my scan a week weds, would love it to b twins as my little girl didn't make it last time. Been reading all ur symptoms an thinkin 'tick, I have that' 'tick!' 'Tick! Tick! Tick!' Plus got the stretching goin on again.... Xx
> 
> Do u think having twins previously can increase chances of twins again?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Not having been pregnant before, I can only compare to friends etc but other than strong lines on HPT straight away (11dp3dt) I didn't have symptoms any different to singleton mums. In fact two of my pregnant friends have had much worse sickness, bloating etc than me. We don't have Beta readings here so I don't know about that. I personally don't think you can 'symptom spot' twin pregnancies I'm afraid :shrug:

X


----------



## happy02

I think u can only compare ur own pregnancies as everyone is different. And it's somethin to do while ur waiting for a scan. I do t even feel pregnant anymore :0( proper nothin! Hoping it's a good thing and that I'll b lucky to not suffer with any symptoms x


----------

